# Opening ports on a linksys router



## JHStaudt (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm close to solving my videogaming problems, I'm just uncertain and wary of opening ports on my own. So I ask this:
When I go to gaming and applications in my router menu I see the following in the port forwarding menu:
|Application| |Start to....End|
<insert app here> <insert number><insert number>

|Protocol| IP Address |enable|
<TCP/UDP/Both> <my IP> <a box that just says 0> <checkbox>

For Application I entered COUNTER(for counterstrike) start to end I put 27000 for start and 27015 for end. Protocol is UDP, I am uncertain what to enter in that 0 box by the IP though.

So my question(s) are:
1) Am I doing the right thing in the APP box?
2) Am I doing the right thing in the Start to End boxes?
3) Do I put anything where that 0 is?
4) Am I using the right menu? (other options are DMZ, Port Triggering and uPnP forwarding)

Thanks much!


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Looking at my Linksys (I' sure it's older, but should be similar) Where it has
< my IP > that is just the first 3 octets of your address. The box with the 0 you fill in with the last octet from the machine that you want these other computers to reach. If you don't know what your IP is, Start>run>cmd> type> ipconfig/all .


----------



## JHStaudt (Dec 14, 2004)

*not aware if images work here*

If not, heres a link: http://img55.exs.cx/img55/3364/problem4vc.png

Thats the info I put in. I clicked save settings, yet when I used a port tester that I found I was told they were STILL closed. Help?


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

As Jack Horner stated, yes, you have to put something in the box where the 0 is....you put the last digit that specifies the IP of your PC....

for instance, your PC's IP may be 192.168.0.2 (Jack's instructions tell you how to find out the IP address), you need to add that 2 there. In case you aren't familiar with it, opening the port is also known as "port forwarding", in a nutshell, if you have more than one PC on a router, it port forwarding tells the router which computer to send the CS connection. If you have multiple PC's, they may be 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3, etc., without specifying, how is the router to know which machine is playing and needs the signal.

My apologies if you already know all this, just covering all bases.

MBN


----------



## JHStaudt (Dec 14, 2004)

going with what your saying...It doesn't matter which computer I use to open the ports correct? and I enter all 3 digits of the end of my IP? Is there any reason why it would tell me it is still closed after I opened them?


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes, you're correct. You can be on the PC identified as 192.168.0.2 and go into the Linksys page and open the ports for 192.168.0.3.

Could you have some other firewall in place, software perhaps....ZoneAlarm comes to mind...

Also, you're being very secretive about the IP numbers, these are very generic and all of us with networks use the same numbers, so sharing this info does not give us hacking ability into your PC.... when you say "I enter all 3 digits" I'm assuming your IP numbers are like: 192.168.0.101, correct? 

And have you check the documentation on your cable modem? do you need to do anything with that? Sorry, but it's been a while since I messed with my modem...

MBN

PS: If you have Windows XP, is the XP firewall enabled? make sure you disable it and try again.


----------



## JHStaudt (Dec 14, 2004)

Heh I was just being worryful. I am trying to do this without destroying my parents network. I emailed linksys and was told to set up a static IP. I did this and then opened the ports, in a few moments I will be checking to see if it worked.


----------

